# Cockatiel screeching when preening



## Garyyau (Aug 29, 2021)

My cockatiel is 8 years and has always managed with the moulting seasons particularly well, however, this year he's been screeching whenever he is preening his feathers in a particular location on his back. At first I just assumed it was a uncomfortable feather growing through, however, it has now been just over 2 months and I'm starting to get concerned. There is no blood and gets a spray shower every 3-4 days. He is very defensive if my fingers around the vicinity of his back after he has agitated this with his beak. Interestingly, he only seems to do this after around 8pm when he starts to wind down, so it clearly doesnt bother him otherwise. Not sure whether someone has anything similar or advice here? I will resort to the vets if this continues for a few more days, just wondering how concerned I should be? Thanks!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

When a bird preens it's feathers, there should be NO discomfort. I would only be guessing at the cause so I would take him for a vet check up and let them look him over. It MAY be some sort of infection.


----------



## scotsilvers (Sep 8, 2021)

My boys do this, sometimes they adjust a new pin the wrong way and it pokes them. If a pin/blood feather still has blood in it, it's still got some nerves in it as well and is still sensitive. When I rub pins on my conure's head for him, sometimes I rub them the wrong way and he squawks at me.


----------



## BirdistheWord (11 mo ago)

Agree with scotsilvers. My girl gives a squawk now and then while preening. I also help her preen behind her head and get a squawk now and then. You can tell it’s not a happy squawk, then the head shake for to get the dandruff out……🦜


----------

